# too cool



## sweater_vests_rock (Mar 11, 2007)

im surfing with my wii!!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Mar 12, 2007)

You must have a big-a$$ high def TV.  

I went online with my Wii once, just to test it.  I need a big-a$$ high def TV.


----------



## Lewiy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Wii* can post on MrExcel, wonders *Wii*ll never cease


----------



## sweater_vests_rock (Mar 12, 2007)

hi mark.

you could just sit really close to the tv 

not sure if they've updated the browser, but you can zoom in and out using the +/- on the wii-mote.

now, if only they would create a wii-board; it would be so much faster to write these things!

cheers. ben.



> You must have a big-a$$ high def TV.
> 
> I went online with my Wii once, just to test it.  I need a big-a$$ high def TV.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Mar 13, 2007)

> not sure if they've updated the browser, but you can zoom in and out using the +/- on the wii-mote.



Cool, I did not know that.  I think you may have saved me a couple of grand.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 13, 2007)

You're all very lucky - you can't get a Wii for love nor money around where I live.  Not that I want one, you understand: the wife has demanded I get one...


----------



## sweater_vests_rock (Mar 13, 2007)

hi richard.

i used to think like you -- then i discovered rss 

use
http://www.klipfolio.com/

and get the xpBargains klip -- it will let you know when wii's are released online.

happy hunting!
ben.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 13, 2007)

> hi richard.
> 
> i used to think like you -- then i discovered rss
> 
> ...



Cheers Ben!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Mar 15, 2007)

> You're all very lucky - you can't get a Wii for love nor money around where I live.  Not that I want one, you understand: the wife has demanded I get one...



I feel your pain.  It took me more than two months to get one.  It was also for my wife, you understand, but for some strange reason I've managed to play it more than her.


----------



## Domski (Mar 15, 2007)

> > You're all very lucky - you can't get a Wii for love nor money around where I live.  Not that I want one, you understand: the wife has demanded I get one...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain.  It took me more than two months to get one.  It was also for my wife, you understand, but for some strange reason I've managed to play it more than her.



I got one at launch and flogged it, put the profits towards a new bathroom where I can surf wirelessly while having a wee


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 15, 2007)

A wii wee?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 15, 2007)

to Greg, translator-champion who makes everything clear for his Belgian friend
or to anybody who wants to take care of me.   

a Wii
What
is
it
?


----------



## Oaktree (Mar 15, 2007)

Erik:

Wii is Nintendo's latest video game console.

(The Wii's website is http://wii.com)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 15, 2007)

what is Nintendo ?  
no just kidding
I never saw one, but know about what it is


----------



## RichardS (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with you Eric. Who has time for these childish games when there are Excel problems to be solved.   

Richard


----------



## iknowu99 (Mar 16, 2007)

wii sucks, how about developing something along the lines of real virtual reality, oxymoron? i think not.  thirteen words: The Thirteenth Floor.


----------



## Cbrine (Mar 18, 2007)

I had the advantage of having a wife who run's a Blockbuster.  I went in on the release day at 1pm and picked mine up.  Although a buddy of mine was looking for one, and found out when the shipments came in to best buy, and we went over and lunch and picked one up for him.  We bought the wii for my wife as well, but me and the kids use it more then she does.  'Course I also have a 360 and a PS3 to keep me occupied.  If you want a fun wii racing game, that has no basis in reality, give Excite Truck a try.  Nothing like turbo jumping about 600 ft up in the air.

Cal


----------



## sweater_vests_rock (Mar 20, 2007)

i found excite truck to be a lot more entertaining than two other racing games (need for speed and cars).  if you haven't tried it, wario's dance moves is pretty fun 

cheers. ben.


----------



## dwyckoff (Mar 29, 2007)

*Upgraded 360?*

I had to start somewhere so I figured this thread was as good as any.

Seen the article on yahoo news about the upgraded 360? 
I still have the orignial nintendo that I bought for my wife. Like everyone else my wife maybe touched the controllers a total of two times...but my son and I that was a different story.
He has now been in the AF for almost three years and recently bought himself this whatchamacallit. 
Sorry, got off track...
Off to search the threads for the excel help I originally came here for.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello, dwyckoff
Welcome to the Board !!!!!




> Sorry, got off track...


that's allowed in the Lounge  :wink: 

have an Excel-lent journey on the forum !
Erik


----------



## dwyckoff (Mar 29, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome...good to know that I won't be out of line by meandering off topic every so often. I tend to do that now that I have gotten older.


----------

